# Known issue- Tivo Bolt OTA will not stream to IOS devices



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

after hours of talking to Tivo support - they now say that this is known issue. Silly that this product will not stream to iPad and iPhones.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I just tried a show from my Bolt to my iPad and it worked just fine but I'm at home. Don't know if there are issues watching from outside the local network?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's well known that Apple won't let you stream over Cellular...did you try (remotely) over WiFi?

-KP


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

This isn’t a issue. It is a functionality that never existed. I believe early reasons were because the app couldn’t do adaptive bit rates that Apple required


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

I am on my home network; on WiFi - and Bolt will not stream to my IOS devices - will not even see them in setup. Tech support said this is a known issue and they are working on it - that may have been a line to get me off the call - IF some of you here can stream from Bolt to IOS devices in your home. If os, I have to call them back - something is way wrong.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's well known that Apple won't let you stream over Cellular...did you try (remotely) over WiFi?
> 
> -KP


Yes I did - not luck


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

lujan said:


> I just tried a show from my Bolt to my iPad and it worked just fine but I'm at home. Don't know if there are issues watching from outside the local network?


I cant - even on my home network over WiFi


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's well known that Apple won't let you stream over Cellular...did you try (remotely) over WiFi?
> 
> -KP


Yes - no good


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Jrizzo003 said:


> I cant - even on my home network over WiFi


 This really ticks me off. I keep reading posts that when TiVo can't resolve someone's problem, they reply that it is "known issue" and they are working on it. Whoever is in charge of support at TiVo should be thrashed for making this part of the CSR scripts.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Is this just Bolt OTA or the other Bolt? I'm using my Bolt with OTA, but it's not the newer Bolt OTA and it streams over Wifi on my home network to my iPhone without issue.

The app won't even see your Bolt on your own network? Both connections are the same network at home? Just asking to be sure.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

NJChris said:


> Is this just Bolt OTA or the other Bolt? I'm using my Bolt with OTA, but it's not the newer Bolt OTA and it streams over Wifi on my home network to my iPhone without issue.
> 
> The app won't even see your Bolt on your own network? Both connections are the same network at home? Just asking to be sure.


Correct. Bolt cannot see any IOS device on my own network. Crazy and frustrating. Called support again today and they repeated that it is a known issue - which is code for we have no idea what's wrong - but they do say others have same problem.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

UCLABB said:


> This really ticks me off. I keep reading posts that when TiVo can't resolve someone's problem, they reply that it is "known issue" and they are working on it. Whoever is in charge of support at TiVo should be thrashed for making this part of the CSR scripts.


Agree - called again and same response - known issue - yet there are some within Bolt OTA without the problem. Go figure.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Jrizzo003 said:


> Agree - called again and same response - known issue - yet there are some within Bolt OTA without the problem. Go figure.


Mine is a Bolt OTA and I've downgraded to the old interface (non-Hydra) on this Bolt. Are you using Hydra or are you also on old interface?


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

Let me ask the most basic questions: Which iPhone model? Which iOS version?

I ask because I have read other places about having issues only with the new iPhone XR/XS


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Scooter Scott said:


> Let me ask the most basic questions: Which iPhone model? Which iOS version?
> 
> I ask because I have read other places about having issues only with the new iPhone XR/XS


For me where it's working is using the older iPad Air 2 on iOS 12.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

lujan said:


> Mine is a Bolt OTA and I've downgraded to the old interface (non-Hydra) on this Bolt. Are you using Hydra or are you also on old interface?


Not sure I can tell - bought a new Bolt OTA and installed out of the box.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

lujan said:


> For me where it's working is using the older iPad Air 2 on iOS 12.


iPad Pro and IPhone 6s Plus. Both on IOS12


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

Scooter Scott said:


> Let me ask the most basic questions: Which iPhone model? Which iOS version?
> 
> I ask because I have read other places about having issues only with the new iPhone XR/XS


IOS12 IPad Pro and IPhone 6s plus


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Jrizzo003 said:


> IOS12 IPad Pro and IPhone 6s plus


Works perfectly on my iPad from Bolt. However, I'm still on the old iOS app.

Have you hit the settings icon on the app to see what it says?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Jrizzo003 said:


> Not sure I can tell - bought a new Bolt OTA and installed out of the box.


If you're using the OS out of the box, then it's probably Hydra? Do the screens look like your older TiVos or is the the first one you bought? It could be that Hydra is the cause since others are saying that you can't do transfers either using Hydra. I downgraded to the older interface a day or two after I bought the Bolt Vox because I couldn't stand how the new interface worked.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

lujan said:


> If you're using the OS out of the box, then it's probably Hydra? Do the screens look like your older TiVos or is the the first one you bought? It could be that Hydra is the cause since others are saying that you can't do transfers either using Hydra. I downgraded to the older interface a day or two after I bought the Bolt Vox because I couldn't stand how the new interface worked.


First Tivo. Little disappointed. How do you downgrade?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Jrizzo003 said:


> First Tivo. Little disappointed. How do you downgrade?


How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

At your own risk, you will loose any existing recordings, passes, etc. because it makes it like a new TiVo under the old interface.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

lujan said:


> How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1
> 
> At your own risk, you will loose any existing recordings, passes, etc. because it makes it like a new TiVo under the old interface.


Rollback and never go back!!!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jrizzo003 said:


> I am on my home network; on WiFi - and Bolt will not stream to my IOS devices - will not even see them in setup.


Can you describe your home network ... how your mobile device is connecting to it, how the BOLT OTA is networked, including any brand & model info for the networking components?

(Am curious if you have a network topology issue, similar to another TCFer in the last few days. see posts 190-192 from this other thread)


----------



## Pete716 (Aug 29, 2018)

I've got Hydra on both of my Bolt's - one OTA and one on Spectrum - both stream just fine to my iPhone XS and iPad Pro at home and away (on wifi)


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Works fine for me on my home network with both my white BOLT and black BOLT VOX using TE3 interface.

iPhone 7 iOS 12.0.0
DD-WRT Netgear R7000
HP ProCurve

craigr


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Can you describe your home network ... how your mobile device is connecting to it, how the BOLT OTA is networked, including any brand & model info for the networking components?
> 
> (Am curious if you have a network topology issue, similar to another TCFer in the last few days. see posts 190-192 from this other thread)


I use a pep wave router connected to the WiFi service provider. Not sure that is enough detail -


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jrizzo003 said:


> I use a pep wave router connected to the WiFi service provider. Not sure that is enough detail -


And this "pep wave router" has its own Wi-Fi network to which your phones connect? How is the BOLT OTA connected to it?

Does the router list all your devices as connected devices?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

This description of features on one Pepwave router indicate features that could isolate connected devices (link)...

*Stay Safe and Secure*
The Surf SOHO is both easy to use and secure. You can assign the Ethernet ports to different VLANs to isolate devices. Wi-Fi networks too, can be walled off, creating isolated networks where guests or IoT devices can't even see each other. Unlike most routers, you can change the admin User ID. No need to disable insecure WPS, it's not supported. Most importantly, we build our firmware in-house and regularly update it, making it that much more reliable.​All the TiVo boxes (including TiVo mobile apps) would need to be within the same LAN.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> And this "pep wave router" has its own Wi-Fi network to which your phones connect? How is the BOLT OTA connected to it?
> 
> Does the router list all your devices as connected devices?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> How is the BOLT OTA connected to it?





Jrizzo003 said:


> View attachment 37326


As a test, have you tried connecting the BOLT to the Pepwave router via Ethernet? (The image seems to indicate that the BOLT is currently connected via wireless.)

Also, have you reviewed the Pepwave router's wireless settings to see if there's something that would be isolating the wireless clients from each other?


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

Jrizzo003 said:


> View attachment 37326


Yes. All devices - Tivo, iPad, iPhones are shown above and connected via wireless signal to the pep wave router.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> As a test, have you tried connecting the BOLT to the Pepwave router via Ethernet? (The image seems to indicate that the BOLT is currently connected via wireless.)
> 
> Also, have you reviewed the Pepwave router's wireless settings to see if there's something that would be isolating the wireless clients from each other?


Will try Ethernet connection later. I checked the pepwave admin settings and the client isolation feature is disabled.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

On iOS have you tried turning on Airplane mode and then only turning on WiFi? That would ensure the only connection the phone is using is the local LAN and not the cell modem.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

aspexil said:


> On iOS have you tried turning on Airplane mode and then only turning on WiFi? That would ensure the only connection the phone is using is the local LAN and not the cell modem.


Thanks. Tried that - same result.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> As a test, have you tried connecting the BOLT to the Pepwave router via Ethernet? (The image seems to indicate that the BOLT is currently connected via wireless.)
> 
> Also, have you reviewed the Pepwave router's wireless settings to see if there's something that would be isolating the wireless clients from each other?


Ethernet connection - same result.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Okay, maybe we need to get down to basics here. I don't know iOS but does it have any TCP/IP tools like ping? Can you ping the Bolt's IP address from iOS? You can try it from a computer but IDK if that tells us anything about the iOS device. Is it possible Apple has a firewall on the iOS that prevents connectivity to the Bolt?

Edited to add : Yes ping tools exist on iOS How to Ping Your Network From an iPhone | Techwalla.com


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

aspexil said:


> Okay, maybe we need to get down to basics here. I don't know iOS but does it have any TCP/IP tools like ping? Can you ping the Bolt's IP address from iOS? You can try it from a computer but IDK if that tells us anything about the iOS device. Is it possible Apple has a firewall on the iOS that prevents connectivity to the Bolt?


Ping works. Got iPad utility. iPad ping returned from Tivo IP address.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

I am able to control the Bolt thru the Tivo app on my iPad. Can select channels to watch on iPad and it changes channel on the Bolt. But when i try to watch on iPad - get error message “streaming not supported on this device”. So, sounds like either a Tivo app problem or a Bolt problem since the iPad can ping the Bolt, and the iPad can control the Bolt - but no able to either watch a program on the iPad live or recorded.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Jrizzo003 said:


> I am able to control the Bolt thru the Tivo app on my iPad. Can select channels to watch on iPad and it changes channel on the Bolt. But when i try to watch on iPad - get error message "streaming not supported on this device". So, sounds like either a Tivo app problem or a Bolt problem since the iPad can ping the Bolt, and the iPad can control the Bolt - but no able to either watch a program on the iPad live or recorded.


You will have to open a ticket with Tivo then. I am out of options on what you could do next short of making sure you have the latest firmware on the Bolt and the latest version of the app from Tivo on the iOS device and have the latest version of iOS installed. It sounds like "streaming not supported on this device" means to me the app on that version of iOS can't stream. Tivo will have to tell you why it can't. I'm sure their app must create a log somewhere that would have the exact error but I don't know where that would be on iOS.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

aspexil said:


> You will have to open a ticket with Tivo then. I am out of options on what you could do next short of making sure you have the latest firmware on the Bolt and the latest version of the app from Tivo on the iOS device and have the latest version of iOS installed. It sounds like "streaming not supported on this device" means to me the app on that version of iOS can't stream. Tivo will have to tell you why it can't. I'm sure their app must create a log somewhere that would have the exact error but I don't know where that would be on iOS.


Thanks for the help - they have escalated to a software engineer (they say) - so told me to just stand by


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... from new post by the OP over in another thread (here):


Jrizzo003 said:


> Having same problem with *new Roamio*. Tried everything - ipad can ping the Tivo, I can change channel from ipad - full control except not able to stream - comes back with "device not supported for streaming"; reloaded Tivo app 4 times; direct connected *Roamio *4 times; been on phone with support 4 times.


I've posted a reply asking for clarification.


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> FYI... from new post by the OP over in another thread (here):
> ​I've posted a reply asking for clarification.


Thanks for the reply - every time I talk to Tivo support - they have never said that the Roamio does not support streaming - very strange - are you sure that I need another box to do this?


----------



## Jrizzo003 (Oct 18, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> FYI... from new post by the OP over in another thread (here):
> ​I've posted a reply asking for clarification.


Found this -

SAN JOSE, Calif. - October 24, 2013 - TiVo, Inc., a leader in advanced television services and the creator of digital video recorders (DVRs), announced today the launch of out-of-home streaming on the TiVo Roamio Pro and TiVo Roamio Plus DVRs, letting you stream and download your live TV and recorded content to your smartphones and tablets from anywhere.

So - ?????


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> FYI... from new post by the OP over in another thread (here):
> ​I've posted a reply asking for clarification.


See my reply to your post in the other thread.

edit: Meh, here's a copy...

I'm really getting confused Re: your mobile streaming issues.

Your previous thread is titled "Known issue- Tivo Bolt OTA will not stream to IOS devices"

*Do you have a Roamio OTA or a BOLT OTA? *What is the model number of the TiVo DVR from which you're trying to stream?

(The Roamio OTA does NOT support mobile streaming w/o an additional accessory, the TiVo Stream; the BOLT OTA does have built-in mobile streaming support.)​
edit2: p.s.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/FAQ/TiVo-Service-Number-and-Model-Number-Table


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Hellewe...?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Jrizzo003 said:


> Found this -
> 
> SAN JOSE, Calif. - October 24, 2013 - TiVo, Inc., a leader in advanced television services and the creator of digital video recorders (DVRs), announced today the launch of out-of-home streaming on the TiVo Roamio Pro and TiVo Roamio Plus DVRs, letting you stream and download your live TV and recorded content to your smartphones and tablets from anywhere.
> 
> So - ?????


As krkaufman has asked what model Roamio do you have as the Roamio Basic and OTA do not support streaming without an external Stream device (note the post you quoted mentions only Roamio Plus and Pro which are cable only).

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

#Buehler...


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

To respond to the original post: The Bolt will stream to iOS *when connected to wifi.* It will not stream over cellular. One of the Tivo leaders (COO possibly?) recently mentioned in an interview with Zatznotfunny that celluar iOS streaming is on the punchlist and will be coming.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jesrush said:


> To respond to the original post: The Bolt will stream to iOS *when connected to wifi.* It will not stream over cellular.


Their issue is supposedly within the home network.


Jrizzo003 said:


> I am on my home network; on WiFi - and Bolt will not stream to my IOS devices - will not even see them in setup.


But the OP has never clarified whether they have a BOLT OTA or Roamio OTA. They've posted conflicting information:


Jrizzo003 said:


> bought a *new Bolt OTA* and installed out of the box.





Jrizzo003 said:


> Having same problem with *new Roamio*. Tried everything - ipad can ping the Tivo, I can change channel from ipad - full control except not able to stream - comes back with "device not supported for streaming"; reloaded Tivo app 4 times; direct connected *Roamio *4 times; been on phone with support 4 times.


----------



## hankuro (Nov 7, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> Their issue is supposedly within the home network.
> ​But the OP has never clarified whether they have a BOLT OTA or Roamio OTA. They've posted conflicting information:
> ​


I've been streaming flawlessly to iPad from both Bolt and Bolt+ for years. Then Bolt died and was replaced with Tivo supplied refurb Bolt and iPad no longer connected. But connection to Bolt+ remained solid. 1 week later Bolt+ died (hard drive failure) and now iPad won't connect to anything.

Per TIVO Support this is a "known issue" and they're working on it 24/7. (I made 24/7 part up). Anyone have a workaround by now? Why is this thread so quiet? Everyone give up? Issue resolved?


----------

